# free VMware Horizon View Client supporting PCoIP



## ccc (Sep 14, 2010)

hi

I'm looking for a free *VMware Horizon View Client* supporting *PCoIP* and running under freeBSD.


----------



## ccc (Sep 27, 2010)

Here is HP source for PCoIP client:

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...EnvOID=4030&swLang=13&taskId=135&mode=4&idx=0

but howto convert *.deb packages and install them on freeBSD?


----------



## tingo (Sep 29, 2010)

Well, archivers/deb2targz claims it can convert .deb files into tar.gz files. Then you should have the source (if that is provided) and can port it for example.


----------



## ccc (Jan 5, 2011)

Here is the newest source from HP:

http://bizsupport1.austin.hp.com/bi...EnvOID=4030&swLang=13&taskId=135&mode=4&idx=0

but as a deb file.


----------



## ccc (Jan 30, 2012)

Here is an official supported Linux client with PCoIP for Ubuntu.

http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/vmware-view-client

but still missing in the freeBSD FreeBSD ports.


----------



## ccc (May 22, 2013)

Any news about the VMware Horizon View client for FreeBSD?


----------

